# subversion 1.5.5_1 under FreeBSD-CURRENT



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 13, 2009)

make install from ports gives errors

/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_init'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_get_serialnumber'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_find_subjectAltName_otherName'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_find'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_attach_anchors'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_query_alloc'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_get_error_string'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_unenvelope'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_lock_add_password'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_revoke_init'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_hostname'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_unwrap_ContentInfo'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_prompt_hidden'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_check_eku'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_binary'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_append'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_destroy_ctx'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_to_Name'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_wrap_ContentInfo'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_get_issuer'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_free_octet_string_list'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_certs_iter'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_revoke_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_get_subject'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cert_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_attach_revoke'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_get_one_cert'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_verify_init_ctx'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_revoke_add_crl'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_context_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_create_signed_1'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_name_is_null_p'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_cms_verify_signed'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_lock_free'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_context_set_missing_revoke'
/usr/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `hx509_query_match_option'
*
Solution:*

`# cd /usr/ports/devel/subversion`
`#  make patch`
`#  vi ./work/subversion-1.*/Makefile`

search for
-lkrb5
add inline
-lhx509

`# make install`

Sorry for phpbb-style patch =))


----------



## olivier (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,
I have exactly the same error message trying a make install for /usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel and for /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero.
This problem came since I've upgraded to 7.1-release to 8.0-current.
But I didn't find any "krb5" text string in the source:


```
[root@d630]/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel#find work/ -name "*" -exec grep -Hn "krb5" {} \;
[root@d630]/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel#
```

Do you know how to fix this problem ?

Thanks,


----------



## olivier (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, a simple and long 
	
	



```
portupgrade -rRf gnome-panel
```
 fix the problem...


----------



## mariusvw (Aug 17, 2009)

The same fix as in the first post works for 1.6.4 on FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT.


----------

